# Air Filter Replacement



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

You'll be fine without disconnecting the MAF sensor. I replaced mine without disconnecting the MAF sensor.


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

Just pop the red little clip out so it's not locked down and pull the sensor off


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I hope he's changed it by now! :hope:


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I really hate having screws to deal with, to change an air filters.. Why couldn't they just used claps like most others use?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep also had fun with em. No need to undo harness just don't pull the top across the garage. Only need to move it a little bit to get old filter out. I am glad the screws stay with the lid. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

